# WLAN-Antenne ans Notebook bringen



## Oceans One (3. September 2006)

Hallo,

meine Situation:
Mein WLAN-Empfang ist zu schwach und des öffteren unterbrochen. Daher habe ich dran gedacht mir eine Antenne zudammen zu bauen, für mein Notebook. z.B. die hier: http://mobileaccess.de/wlan/index.html?go=omni3&sid=
Allerdings steht in der Beschreibung leider nicht drin, wie ich die Antenne dann anschließend an´s Notebook dran bekomm.

meine Frage:
Wenn ich meinen Empfang verstärken will und dass über eine externe Antenne, wie bekomm ich die denn ans Notebook ohne großartig den Schweißbrenner   zu zücken?


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. September 2006)

Dein Notebook hat Wlan integriert, und möchtest an diese eine Antenne anschliesen?
Da seh ich leider schwarz, es gibt (wenn es überhaupt welche gibt, hab aber nie danach gesucht) vermutlich nur sehr wenige Notebooks bei denen das geht.

Dir wird höchstens die Lösung bleiben einen Repeater zu kaufen und zwischen Notebook und Gegenstelle aufzubauen.
Oder sich eine PCMCIA Wlankarte zuzulegen.


----------



## wischmopp90 (3. September 2006)

Hallo,

viele Notebooks haben die Im Display bzw einmal im Rahmen...wenn dein Gerät schon äter ist würde sie mir duchs Gehäuse legen.


----------



## Oceans One (3. September 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dein Notebook hat Wlan integriert, und möchtest an diese eine Antenne anschliesen?
> Da seh ich leider schwarz, es gibt (wenn es überhaupt welche gibt, hab aber nie danach gesucht) vermutlich nur sehr wenige Notebooks bei denen das geht.
> 
> Dir wird höchstens die Lösung bleiben einen Repeater zu kaufen und zwischen Notebook und Gegenstelle aufzubauen.
> Oder sich eine PCMCIA Wlankarte zuzulegen.


Solch ein Ding hier? http://www.norskit.com/nit/default....ink=PE10000D,Hardware,CONTR-USB-PCMC110007922

Und diese Karte wird mein Empfang verstärken?


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. September 2006)

Ähm, das von deinem Link ist eine USB Karte, ich meinte eine Wlankarte.
Die eingebauten Wlanlösungen in vielen Notebooks sind nicht gerade Leistungsfähig, weswegen es oft besser ist anstatt des internen Wlanchips, eine PCMCIA Wlan Karte zu nutzen.

Welche da nun von welchem Hersteller empfehlenswert sind kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich hab das Glück mit der internen einen ordentlichen Empfang zu haben (sitz ja auch fast direkt neben dem Router )


----------



## Oceans One (3. September 2006)

aaahhhh, du meintest mit Sicherheit diese hier: http://www-de.linksys.com/servlet/S...113679&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper
Wenn ich immernoch aufm Schlauch stehen sollte, dann lass ich es lieber und hau mir selbst auf die Finger ;-)
Die Karte kostet wohl ca.30,- bei Amazon, ich denke die wird meine Probleme kostengünstig lösen.

Ich danke dir vielmals für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. September 2006)

Genau sowas hab ich gemeint.

Garantieren kann ich aber natürlich für nichts, die Empfangsqualität hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Abstand zur Gegenstelle, welche Hindernisse dazwischen stehen...
Aber es gibt ja eh 14 Tage Umtauschrecht bei Versandhäusern


----------

